# Why does my male cockatiel don't want to mate, even if the female is calling him?



## T.Tibor (Aug 2, 2020)

I think my female wants to mate, but the male just ignores her. I have two nesting boxes in the aviary. Is this going to change, or should I try to put her together with an other male? They are about 2 years old.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

How long are they staying together? 
The female sound is not like mating call to me. Are you sure the female is she?


----------



## T.Tibor (Aug 2, 2020)

Daytontiel said:


> How long are they staying together?
> The female sound is not like mating call to me. Are you sure the female is she?


I got them about a week ago, but they were already together at their previous owner.


----------



## Tokyo (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a pair of lutino cockteil. My female cockteil is just 14 months. I woke up and see thet she has layed an egg but she layed it in the cage as there was no breeding box.
I don't even know that they have done mating or not......and I'm very nervous to touch the egg and do the candle test. Can i check that the egg is fertile or not by some other ways??
Waiting for quick reply😔


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

T.Tibor said:


> I got them about a week ago, but they were already together at their previous owner.


They are not settling down yet. Cockatiel breeding needs a environment that they feel secure. It will take time to establish such. Does the previous owner tell you these two are proven pair ? I still feel you have two male. '
And you swing like perch is not good for successful mating.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Tokyo said:


> I don't even know that they have done mating or not......and I'm very nervous to touch the egg and do the candle test. Can i check that the egg is fertile or not by some other ways??
> Waiting for quick reply😔


You can pick the egg up. Cockatiel egg is not so fragile. Candling at this stage is useless until egg being incubated for a few days.


----------



## T.Tibor (Aug 2, 2020)

Daytontiel said:


> They are not settling down yet. Cockatiel breeding needs a environment that they feel secure. It will take time to establish such. Does the previous owner tell you these two are proven pair ? I still feel you have two male. '
> And you swing like perch is not good for successful mating.


I am sure they are male and female, one of them layed an egg once at their previous, but they did not have nesting box. The other one is whistling much, so he must be a male. I have other branches in the aviary, that are fixed. Sometimes they use those, sometimes this swing one.


----------



## Heihei (Feb 4, 2021)

T.Tibor said:


> I got them about a week ago, but they were already together at their previous owner.





T.Tibor said:


> I am sure they are male and female, one of them layed an egg once at their previous, but they did not have nesting box. The other one is whistling much, so he must be a male. I have other branches in the aviary, that are fixed. Sometimes they use those, sometimes this swing one.


----------



## Giz & Godz (Sep 18, 2019)

My first pair had been here for a few months and Daytontiel is right in stating they need time to feel secure, but while they both kept getting horny, the male wouldn't do anything (first time nerves maybe). My girl would arch her back waiting for him to get on top of her, but even though he would stand right next to her at times, he wouldn't make that move. In the end, I literally got him on my hand and took him over her body, so that he could walk on to her, instead of climbing up. That worked and from then on, he mounted her in the normal way.


----------



## Donnita (Jan 30, 2021)

Giz & Godz said:


> My first pair had been here for a few months and Daytontiel is right in stating they need time to feel secure, but while they both kept getting horny, the male wouldn't do anything (first time nerves maybe). My girl would arch her back waiting for him to get on top of her, but even though he would stand right next to her at times, he wouldn't make that move. In the end, I literally got him on my hand and took him over her body, so that he could walk on to her, instead of climbing up. That worked and from then on, he mounted her in the normal way.


Wow and that worked? Impressive!


----------



## Donnita (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow and that worked? Impressive!


----------



## Giz & Godz (Sep 18, 2019)

Of course it worked, but not really impressive. My hand was at the same level as her back, so he literally walked off of me & onto her.


----------

